# American made snow/pac boots



## 94ranger55 (Oct 2, 2008)

Does anybody on here have any boots made by Schnees,Whites,or Hoffmans boots they are all made out west and look like very good products? Iam getting ready to get a new pair and since I discovered that Sorels have now gone to china these are my choices so far ....Trying to search for American/Canadian made snow boots on google is like trying to find the hollygrail !! I know there must be more then three manufacturer's in the USA out there somewhere ?????


----------



## Burn-1 (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a couple pairs of Kamiks, one set of pacs and a set of slip-ons. I like the slip-ons better, the Marquette is that model.
They are the warmest boots I have ever owned.

The boots are made in Canada. The parent company is based in our fine Granite State in Littleton. They're pretty much sold all over the place.


----------



## savageactor7 (Oct 2, 2008)

When cutting in the winter I use my Lacross boots that I got quite a few years ago from a friend that sold mason shoes. They're a great winter boot, waterproof and warm. I would absolutely get another pair of these but they don't seem to wear out.


----------



## woodconvert (Oct 2, 2008)

94ranger55 said:
			
		

> Does anybody on here have any boots made by Schnees,Whites,or Hoffmans boots they are all made out west and look like very good products? Iam getting ready to get a new pair and since I discovered that Sorels have now gone to china these are my choices so far ....Trying to search for American/Canadian made snow boots on google is like trying to find the hollygrail !! I know there must be more then three manufacturer's in the USA out there somewhere ?????



Good luck. I was on the same search last year that you are doing now. Basically, any "big name" (Danner, Lacrosse, Rocky, etc.) boot or shoe that is lined for warmth is either made overseas or in a few cases they are "Made in the USA with foreign products". I'm sure there are some ma n' pa boot companies left but my internet searches were frustrating. I ended up finding a pair of lined Red Wings but those are not a snow boot.


----------



## Reggie Dunlap (Oct 2, 2008)

Schnees and Whites both make very high quality boots. I know Whites will custom build them to a template of your foot. 

The quality and fit of Sorel's and Lacrosse went way downhill when they moved to China.


----------



## 94ranger55 (Oct 2, 2008)

very very frustrating i will probably go with one of the three companies I mentioned before .... I wasn't sure if there was anybody east of the Mississippi so to speak that produced a snow-boot (not that I am the least bit distraught about getting them out west !!)If anybody has a recommendation of a company... I would love to know because as of now iam stumped I know there's got to be more then 3 snowbootmakers in the usa out there some where ?!?!?


----------



## 94ranger55 (Oct 2, 2008)

ps what is the procedure that is need for whites to get a template of your foot ???


----------



## woodsman23 (Oct 2, 2008)

94ranger55 said:
			
		

> ps what is the procedure that is need for whites to get a template of your foot ???




You simply shove your foot up a foreign workers azz and then send that person to them.... ;-)


----------



## Reggie Dunlap (Oct 3, 2008)

www.whitesboots.com

Not sure what the actual procedure is, but here's the link to their website. If you are looking for pacs there probably is no need for custom fitting because of the felt liners. 

I've never had a pair, but lots of people I know have them and love them.


----------

